

OSX Growl 1.2.2 Forked for Lion - peterb
https://bitbucket.org/pmetzger/growl/

======
makecheck
Comments on Growl issues and forking, from the project lead:
[http://apple.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2486370&cid=37...](http://apple.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2486370&cid=37782270)

